

Ask HN: why is SMS so expensive - swah

I can get an unlimited 3G data connection for 50 bucks (in my 3rd world country!) these days. SMS should be replaced in the next years as more people do email/tweet over 3G... So, why is SMS so expensive?
======
canoodle
The cost of your data is actually irrelevant - SMSs are sent as part of the
usual phone-tower communication system, they fill up empty space in a packet
that is sent regardless of whether or not there's an SMS in it. If you're not
counting overhead, they cost _literally_ nothing. If you do count overhead,
then they still only cost a fraction of a penny.

------
swah
Self-answering: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=449670>

------
CWuestefeld
Because people indicate that's what it's worth to them, as demonstrated by
their willingness to pay so much.

------
jolan
"Texting is the closest thing to pure profit ever invented" -- Sir Chris Gent,
founder of Vodafone.

